# 8 mouths old



## Ally (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi all new to the site new to vizsla to. I have had working labs so here's my problem I had my vizsla out this morning and he was running about off the lead ran in to a bit of cover and a pheasant got up he jumped back and barked at it flying away then he moved on a other one got up he jumped back again and watch it fly away he didn't bark at it this time and moved on again is it normal to be abit scared the more he dose will it get better and will he start to point them out he is 8 months old and this is his first time out on real scent thanks very much ally


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Were you out hunting with him? If so, I think a proper introduction to birds is necessary. There are a lot of hunters on this board who can help you with that, or do a search - top right corner search bar.


----------



## Ally (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply no wasn't hunting with him just letting him run about he is still a bit young I think to hunt with the now I was just looking for a bit of info if that's the way some of the vizsla act on game when he's never seen he's pointed the wings on a bit of string and chase it but never seen the real thing . I have never had a hpr before its labs I have had any info would be good thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wing on a string, to a live pheasant flushing is a rather large jump.
Yes, proper introduction to smaller game birds first would be the way to go.
You need to look into a training program, if you plan on hunting over the pup next season.


----------



## Ally (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks texasred it was a accident that he bump these birds and it was just to see if it was normal he acted like this that was all as you said about a training program like what if you don't mind me asking thanks very much


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because your pup hasn't worked with live birds in the past, its reaction was normal. Eight months is still a pup, but proper introduction to live quail starts early. Mine have had it done before they ever left the breeder, and I just continue with it.
You can lookup *steadywithstyle* online. It free and has lots of good information.
I like the book *Training with MO* its easy to follow.
I also like videos from *Perfection Kennels*. 

There is a lot more books and videos out there.
You can learn something from just about everyone of them.
Even if its something small, or a little different training program, you never know when you might need it to get to the next training point with your dog. Just as each owner is different, so is each dog. So sometimes a mix of what you learn from each book is needed.


----------



## Ally (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks very much texasred nice one ;D


----------

